# 1/16 scale all aluminium models



## johnchanlon (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi guys,

Cruising around the net and I found this, simply amazing!

Model Makers—Young C. Park

Here is a pic from the site


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2009)

We have aleady known the guy's works.But nice you sent the link.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yep, very nice. And VERY detailed. thanks for the link. I always seem to loose it.


----------



## ppopsie (Feb 25, 2009)

1/16 Zero
Yahoo!¥¸¥ª¥·¥Æ¥£¡¼¥º - zerozero_deago¤µ¤ó¤Î¥Û¡¼¥à¥Ú¡¼¥¸

I didn't know about this till this morning, have no idea what is it like and have no intention to investigate further about it.
Rumors are that it will take one hundred issue to complete the model (only if you can).


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2009)

WOW that Zero looks Sweet!...big effort to get that together...


----------



## flyboy101 (Mar 31, 2009)

does anybody know how much this kit costs and if it is available for import into the usa? I cant seem to find any additional information!


----------

